# just wondering



## mystic warrior (Apr 1, 2006)

Is there any korean gung fu schools in MI
thanks


----------



## tsdclaflin (Apr 1, 2006)

mystic warrior said:
			
		

> Is there any korean gung fu schools in MI
> thanks


 
Are there ANY "korean gung fu" schools at all?

Forgive my ignorance, but I thought that gung fu was a Chinese art?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 1, 2006)

korean gung fu !?!?!?!?

Gong Fu, Kung Fu, Wushu are all Chinese.


----------



## mystic warrior (Apr 1, 2006)

yep it is called Ship pal gi


----------



## mystic warrior (Apr 1, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> korean gung fu !?!?!?!?
> 
> Gong Fu, Kung Fu, Wushu are all Chinese.


 
not really 
if you think about it 
Gung fu means learned skill or hard work in Chinese
depending on who you listen too. So couldn't the koreans have the same thing


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 2, 2006)

mystic warrior said:
			
		

> not really
> if you think about it
> Gung fu means learned skill or hard work in Chinese
> depending on who you listen too. So couldn't the koreans have the same thing


 
Actually the literal translation of Gong fu from Mandarin is "Hard Work" and yes the Koreans could have the same thing and probably do. But they would not call it Gong fu, it would be the Korean translation of that and I have no idea what that is.

This is why Japan, or Okinawa actually, has Shaolin Kenpo not Shaolin Kung fu.

I am not questioning the Korean martial artists ability to work hard, I use to train non-sport TDK many years ago and know it is hard work. I am just saying in Korea it would not be referred to as Gung fu.

So if you are looking for a Kung Fu school in Korean Martial arts, I do not think you will find one. And if you do I would look long and hard at it before I accepted it as such. I have seen to many alleged Kung Fu schools that in reality are Karate schools where the teacher learned 1 kung fu form, not 1 style, just 1 form.


----------



## Miles (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't know of any Ship Pal Gi schools in MI.  Wouldn't that translate into "18 hands"?

Miles


----------



## Paul B (Apr 4, 2006)

You might be better off looking for a Kuk Sool Won Dojang...I understand that some elements of Ship Palgi have been incorporated into their technique. 

Might be worth a look?:idunno:


----------



## mystic warrior (Apr 4, 2006)

Ya I guess


----------

